# Help needed with the Customs address in Aveiro



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello again

Janina and I are now planning to move sooner rather than later. We have a car in each of our name and we know that we have to get them matriculated. The one thing we are having trouble with is the address for the customs in Aveiro that we have to go to once each car has passed it's test. Does some kind member have the address of the customs, i have looked on the site Portal das Finanas but can't seem to find the address. 

Fred


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check how you go about Matriculating your first port of call is the Customs not the MOT.

These are address Councils on right Customs office to use on left
Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Isenção na tansferência de residência

The main Customs site is AT car ISV top right. 
Matriculation has been covered very recently


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

We have just matriculated both of our cars, one free of tax. It took less than three weeks from the start to being issued with our registration numbers. We are just waiting to hear from IMTT so we can get the plates made up.

We started with a visit to the IPO and put our cars through the specific MOT for matriculation. Then we went to customs who explained we should have gone to IMTT after the MOT to get the homogolation number and then made our first visit to customs, which would have saved a second visit. There there are various ways of going about it but it all leads to the same place. It is a very easy process if you have all the correct documentation together, so don't be put off by anyone trying to instill the 'fear of God' . Good Luck!


----------

